# my bees love this



## dingo983 (Feb 10, 2011)

Looks like a type of honeysuckle.


----------



## Kirk Osborne (Oct 7, 2012)

I'm not sure, but thanks for sharing. I'm a bit curious. I am always interested in new things to plant for the ladies.


----------



## fruitveggirl (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm not sure, but maybe penstemon???


----------



## Lisa in NH (May 3, 2011)

Looks like Agastache to me!

Lisa Smith
Indian Brook Farm
Swanzey, NH


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

More info on Agastache here:









Image linked from and more info: http://www.tmseeds.com/product/Agastache-Aurantiaca-Apricot-Sprite/Agastache_Seeds?p=2403673&utm_medium=shopping_engine&utm_source=googleshopping&CAWELAID=1847745100&catargetid=1854691186&cadevice=c&cagpspn=pla&gclid=CIOeu9rm6LgCFXRp7AodwloAug


----------



## jmgi (Jan 15, 2009)

My wife just brought home a couple of these also from Lowe's, they are Tango Hyssop (Agastache "Tango"), they are part of the mint family (square stems) except they have an anise smell rather than a mint smell. I really like these myself, seems like the flowers are kind of deep for the honeybees to reach though, but you say your bees are on them? Another advantage is that rabbits and deer won't touch them because of the strong smell, yippie!


----------



## jmgi (Jan 15, 2009)

On a similar note, if you like the plant in question above, you'll want to get yourself some "Hummingbird Mint" also, the plants leaves and flowers look virtually identical to the Tango Hyssop but it gets twice as tall at least and very bushy (if planted in full sun) with loads of flowers that have a very long bloom time, and have a couple different colors of flowers on the same plant. You will love this plant I promise.


----------



## jmgi (Jan 15, 2009)

wengeasley, actually the more I look at it, you may have the Hummingbird Mint instead of the Hyssop, where did you get these plants? Do they smell like mint or anise?


----------



## wengeasley (Jun 25, 2013)

I had to go out to smell them lol...they do have a minty smell to them Each plant has 3 colors to it, purple, pink and yellow and it does look like a honeysuckle of sorts. I bout 4 and haven't taken them out of the pots because I wanted to find out more...if they would come back or re-seed. Bumble bees butterflies and sweat bees like them too


----------



## wengeasley (Jun 25, 2013)

Im thinking hummingbird mint...thanks I had no idea where to even start!


----------



## wengeasley (Jun 25, 2013)

AGASTACHE FRAGRANT CARPET MIX...I contacted the store I bought them from...perennials!http://www.burpee.com/flowers/agastache/agastache-aurantiaca-fragrant-delight-mix-prod000115.html


----------



## Connie1 (Jun 19, 2013)

Looks very much like my honesuckle vine; hummingbirds love it too.


----------

